# Gute PC-Zusammenstellung ?



## Fabian Frank (7. April 2007)

Hallo Leutz,

will mir einen PC zulegen. Sollte -wie üblich - nicht allzu teuer sein und power haben.
Hab mir mal einen so zusammengestellt:



> - Gehäuse Thermaltake Soprano 350 Watt ohne Seitenfenster
> - Mainboard (775) * ASUS P5LD2-VM SE	+ 9.99EUR
> - Prozessor (775) Intel Core 2 Duo Prozessor E6300 2x 1.86Ghz
> - CPU Kühler Intel zertifizierter Kühler
> ...



Würde jetzt gerne verschiedene Meinungen dazu hören. Also ist der zockbar, gut abgestimmt, etc...

Vielen Dank,

Fabi


----------



## Raubkopierer (7. April 2007)

Die Grafikkarte ist relativ schwach... und bei den Festplatten sind 500GB-Platten at the moment von der Preis/Leistung am günstigsten... schlagen allerdings mit entsprechend mehr Kosten zu buche...

Alles in allem kann man den PC durchaus kaufen...


----------



## Andreas Späth (7. April 2007)

1. Gib den Leuten doch erstmal eine Chance dir zu antworten. Und das wäre etwas mehr als nur 2 Stunden.
2. Ich würde dir fürs zocken empfehlen 2GB zu verbauen, einige Spiele sind mitlerweile derart ramhungrig... Und Soviel kostet der Ram ja nichtmehr 
Und die Grafikkarte würde ich eventuell auch "eine Nummer größer" nehmen.


----------



## Fabian Frank (7. April 2007)

alles klar...^^

Merci für deine Hilfe


----------



## TeamSynatic (7. April 2007)

Und ein 350 Watt Netzteil ist heute auch eher unteres Niveau, wenn du den später nochmal aufrüsten willst, bzw. gleich eine bessere Grafikkarte verbaust (wo ich zum Zocken zu raten würde) solltest du ein Besseres verbauen.
Ich habe bei mir gerade ein 500 Watt-Netzteil nachgerüstet und damit kommt man schon eine Ecke weiter... (als mit 350W)

Achso, was mir gerade noch auffällt: Intel boxed CPU-Kühler sind im allgemeinen SEHR laut, da solltest du vllt. noch die 20-30€ für einen Zahlman oder was vergleichbares ausgeben!


----------



## Raubkopierer (7. April 2007)

Da möchte ich etwas korrigieren... der Boxed vom Core ist flüsterleise... ja er kann sogar ab und zu pausieren, da der Core einfach nicht warm wird... Ich an deiner Stelle bräuchte allerdings etwas mehr Buget für nen Zocker-PC... unter 700 ist nichts... *g*
Aber das muss ja nicht bei jedem so sein... man kann auch gute PCs für weniger baun


----------



## Fabian Frank (7. April 2007)

Erstmal danke für eure Antworten ;-)

ALso, da ich demnächst geburtstag habe, ist das ganze quasi als Geburtstagsgeschenk geplant. Hab mit meinen eltern gesprochen. 600€ is maximum.
Ich bin auch ehrlich gesagt kein richtiger Zocker. Alles was ich zocken will is !ab und zu! Battlefield 2 und Flight Simulator 2004 / X.
Ich mache sehr viel mit Homepages, also auch Dreamweaver und Photoshop etc.
Darauf sollte bei mir das hauptaugenmekr gerichtet sein. Zocken is bei mir eher so als ausgleich am Wochenende wenn mir langweilig is...

Sind die 1024 MB-Ram und die 256 MB NVIDIA 7600GS PCI-E GraKa für soetwas ausreichend (also gesamt-Preis würde genau 599,99 € betragen mit den Rest-Features von oben) ausreichend?

THX


----------



## PGW (7. April 2007)

Kauf dir die Grafikkarte bloß nicht! Mein Kumpel hat dieselbe als 512 MB... Da geht nix! Da ruckeln selbst alte Spiele, obwohl der fast dasselbe System hat wie ich (ich hab eine X850 Pro). Ich persönlich würde mir eine 8800er holen, dann hast du gleich mal Shader Modell 4 und für einen Zocker PC sind 2048 MB RAM Pflicht! Ansonsten gut!


----------



## Fabian Frank (7. April 2007)

hm...

zu der 8800 pro sinds aber immerhin 269,00 € aufpreis...

Ich werd echt noch krank...sry dass ich euch solange mit dem Schmarn nerv, aber ich kenn mich halt leider echt hardware mäßig nicht wirklich aus


----------



## Raubkopierer (7. April 2007)

Die 8800 ist vollkommen unrealistisch... selbst die GTS mit 320MB kostet 300€...
Und die 7600GT ist vollkommen ausreichend...  und es macht viel aus, welche CPU man hat und wie man die Optionen in den Spielen verteilt. Zur 8800: Es existieren noch keine DirectX10 Spiele... und bis Shader4 Support wird es wohl nochmal länger dauern.
Und man kann noch so eine gute Grafikkarte haben... wenn die CPU nichts bringt ruckelt jedes Spiel... also: Balance ist angesagt.


----------



## Fabian Frank (7. April 2007)

vielen dank.

Dann mach ich also noch das häkchen bei der 7600gt anstatt bei der 7300gs und bestell den *****.

Dann werden wir sehen. Hoffe, des ist wenigstens jetzt so einigermaßen verteilt.
Hier nochmal die Zusammenfassung:


> - Gehäuse Thermaltake Soprano 350 Watt ohne Seitenfenster
> - Mainboard (775) * ASUS P5LD2-VM SE + 9.99EUR
> - Prozessor (775) Intel Core 2 Duo Prozessor E6300 2x 1.86Ghz
> - CPU Kühler Intel zertifizierter Kühler
> ...


----------



## Andreas Späth (7. April 2007)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Und die 7600GT ist vollkommen ausreichend... und es macht viel aus, welche CPU man hat und wie man die Optionen in den Spielen verteilt. Zur 8800: Es existieren noch keine DirectX10 Spiele... und bis Shader4 Support wird es wohl nochmal länger dauern.
> Und man kann noch so eine gute Grafikkarte haben... wenn die CPU nichts bringt ruckelt jedes Spiel... also: Balance ist angesagt.


 
Diese Aussage kann ich unterschreiben.
Ich zocke mit einer Ati x600m mit 128MB, und selbst da laufen noch einige aktuelle Titel recht flüssig (HL2 mit recht hohen Details, mehr Grafik braucht kein Game ). Natürlich nicht mit den Ultramegahighsettings. Aber wer ein Spiel nur wegen der Grafik kauft der findet auch dass Playboymodels zwangsmäsig gute Ehefrauen geben 

Aufpassen würde ich nur bei Titel wie zB Earth 2160, dass sogar die KI über die GPU laufen lässt, und die CPU nichtmal mitkriegt dass ein Spiel läuft....


----------



## Fabian Frank (7. April 2007)

alles klar 

bestellt :-D

Bin mal gespannt wie sich dass dann ergibt.
Denk jetzt mal, dass das Setting so ok is...



> Aufpassen würde ich nur bei Titel wie zB Earth 2160, dass sogar die KI über die GPU laufen lässt, und die CPU nichtmal mitkriegt dass ein Spiel läuft....


Solche Spiele interressieren mich gottseidank gar nicht...^^

Ciao,
Fabi


----------



## Raubkopierer (7. April 2007)

*seufz* das waren noch Zeiten, zu denen ein Spiel noch lief und die Grafik zweitrangig war... ich sag nur Deus Ex, Half Life 1 oder Splinter Cell 1... alles Spiele, bei denen die Grafik nicht so wichtig ist und die Story umso toller... die Gothic-Serie wäre da noch zu nennen wobei die Engine von Gothic1 ne krasse Weitsicht hat 

Und heute? Spielt mal Raindbow Six Las Vegas auf niedrigen Details, 800x600 und ohne Antialising... und es ruckelt weil die 6600 zu schwach ist... es sieht nicht nur kacke aus und durch die schlecht umgesetzten Effekte auf dem Detailgrad kann man die pixelförmigen Köpfe der Gegner nicht erkennen sondern macht auch keinen Spaß mehr... Nieder mit High-End-Grafik! Oder ihr/die Publisher schenk(t/en) mir alle 6Monate einen neuen PC... ihr könnts euch aussuchen


----------



## Andreas Späth (7. April 2007)

Fabian Frank hat gesagt.:


> Solche Spiele interressieren mich gottseidank gar nicht...^^


 

Mich aber, und mit meiner Karte ist das Spiel unspielbar, es ruckelt haargenau immer dann wenn die KI Einheiten in Marsch setzt, oder wenn sie sich zum Rückzug entscheided 

Naja, gibt aber auch bessere Strategiespiel, Earth ist eh überbewertet (was erwartet ihr auch anderes von einem C&C Fan der ersten Stunde ? :suspekt: )


----------



## Fabian Frank (7. April 2007)

Eine Frage noch:

Motherboard: MSI P4M900M2-L oder ASUS P5LD2-VM SE ?

Thx


----------



## Raubkopierer (7. April 2007)

Ich wäre ja für Asus... ohne das jetzt an technischen Spezifikationen fest zu machen...


----------



## Fabian Frank (7. April 2007)

ja...

hab grad gesehen, dass das Asus Gigabit-Lan hat und das MSI iwie 10/100 oder so...


----------



## TeamSynatic (7. April 2007)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Da möchte ich etwas korrigieren... der Boxed vom Core ist flüsterleise... ja er kann sogar ab und zu pausieren, da der Core einfach nicht warm wird...



Ok, dann scheint das extrem zu Varieren, bei mir und bei zwei meiner Bekannten sind die extrem laut... Aber man kanns ja mal versuchen, hinterher tauschen kann man ja immer noch...


----------



## PGW (8. April 2007)

Jap, der Sache mit der Grafik-Übertreibung in den letzten 3-4 Jahren kann ich nur zustimmen, aber in Sachen Grafikkarte muss ich meine Stellung jetzt noch einmal etwas verteidigen:
Er kennt sich nicht so gut mit Hardware aus, und deshalb habe ich versucht ihm zu erklären, dass Spiele, die in nächster Zeit rauskommen (Crysis, Alan Wake etc. etc.) mit Shader Modell einiges besser aussehen, und kaum Performance mehr fressen! Ich habe (wie in einem anderen Thread bereits erwähnt) mir vor gut einem Jahr einen neuen PC gekauft. Da war eine X850 Pro mit dabei! Die hat zwar eine immer noch gute Leistung, doch gibt es jetzt schon Spiele, die überhaupt nicht mehr starten (kein Shader Modell 3, deswegen kein Rainbow Six Vegas oder Splinter Cell 4). Und jetzt erzählt mir, dass es selbst jetzt schon nicht so wichtig ist,sich eine Graka mit Shader Modell 4 zu holen! 

Noch was anderes: Ich dachte du wolltest dir 2 GB RAM holen... Vista hast du ja hoffentlich acuh mitbestellt, sonst bekommst du als Zocker in 9 Monaten Probleme!


----------



## TeamSynatic (8. April 2007)

Ganz ehrlich - mit Vista würde ich noch warten...
Ich hab mir die Ultimate System-Builder geholt und bin ziemlich unzufrieden, weil es im Moment kaum (funktionierende) Treiber gibt... Und wenn du sagst, dass er als Zocker sonst in 9 Monaten Probleme bekommt, warum dann schon jetzt kaufen? ;-)


----------



## Fabian Frank (8. April 2007)

ja hm...

Zocker bin ich nicht :-D

Und Vista interressiert mich ehrlich gesagt gleich null...

Bin mit XP total zufrieden...


----------



## Raubkopierer (8. April 2007)

Ganau... gutes Stichwirt.. mir sind bis jetzt nur 2 Spiele bekannt die nur mit Shader 3 laufen... Und jetzt schaut mal wie lange es die Geforce 6 gibt... dann könt ihr euch ungefähr vorstellen, wie lange es bis zu ordentlichen Shader4 Spielen dauert.


----------



## PGW (8. April 2007)

Bis zu den ersten Shader Modell 4 Spielen dauert es noch genau... 1-3 Monate. Dann kommt Crysis. Irgendwann dieses Jahr folgen dann noch 8 andere Spiele. Außerdem sollte er Vista jetzt schon kaufen, da es dann günstiger ist (glaub ein Aufpreis von 70€), wenn er es aber später im laden kauft, zahlt er mindestens das doppelte Gut, er ist kein Spiele-Zocker, aber ihr werdet euch alle noch wundern, wenn die ganzen Spiele rauskommen, denn ich werde dann nicht mehr zögern und mir Vista UND eine Shader Modell 4 von ATI holen!


----------



## Raubkopierer (8. April 2007)

Vista habe ich bereits.. aber ne ATI kommt mir nicht ins Haus... Nvidia


----------



## Fabian Frank (18. April 2007)

Servas,

wie schautsn aus mit der Nvidia 8600Gt ?

Ist die Gut?
Könnte die nämlich für 30€ Aufpreis verbauen lassen...

Greetz,

Fabi


----------



## Raubkopierer (18. April 2007)

Naja... ist eben ne abgespeckte 8800GTS... am Ende ist es deine Entscheidung...


----------

